# Polaris Ranger vs Kawsaki Mule??



## Sam H (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok guys....My partner and I are looking into buying a UTV for our place...We have 4wheelers and a tractor...But really need a UTV vehicle to bridge the gap between them...We want a WORKHORSE that can handle all aspects of a farm/hunting camp,etc.
We have narrowed it down to the Polaris Ranger and Kawsaki Mule...I know which way we are leaning , but , I KNEW I could/will get some opinons from you guys of past experiance...Its going to be a pretty big investment for us and just want to make a wise decision....So let me hear why/why not/etc....BTW...we are THINKING of the heavier model vs the mid size because of longevity/durabilty...or are we wasting money??....Let Me hear...Thanks
Sam


----------



## gaowl56 (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer the Mule, but the Ranger is a good machine. It depends on the task and terrain. The Ranger has a little better suspension and more speed. The Mule just won't quit!


----------



## dbc32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sam  did yall look at the kubota?  Between ranger and mule  i like the ranger never had a mule always was told the belt drive  would slip if wet and that came from people who own them Good Luck


----------



## Sam H (Mar 23, 2012)

dbc32 said:


> Sam  did yall look at the kubota?  Between ranger and mule  i like the ranger never had a mule always was told the belt drive  would slip if wet and that came from people who own them Good Luck



I have driven a couple of the kubotas at differant farms for some extended periods and both seem to be quite "jerky" in thier stopping/starting motions...especially stopping...left a bad tatse in my mouth...also , quite a bit pricey compared to the other two


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

My brother has a couple of 6 passenger Rangers at his plantation, with no problems.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 23, 2012)

Sam H said:


> I have driven a couple of the kubotas at differant farms for some extended periods and both seem to be quite "jerky" in thier stopping/starting motions...especially stopping...left a bad tatse in my mouth...also , quite a bit pricey compared to the other two



They have an adjustment for that now.  A kubotas is built like a tractor.

The ranger has the better suspension, but has a weird sounding transmission to me.

I've got a JD Gator.  They are very hard to stick and pull a trailer better than most.


----------



## JBowman (Mar 26, 2012)

I have used a Mule for 4 years for bird hunting.  It is durable and dependable.  I have only been able to get it stuck once, and that was when I hit an underground spring.  It is a workhorse.  Not built for beauty or speed (top is 25 mph or so), but if you hunt rought country it would be hard to beat in my opinion.  Have done nothing but change oil and a couple of flat tires in 4 years.


----------



## Chase4556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Between our current mule, and our 02 prairie 650 that we had up to last year, I will never buy another UTV or ATV that is not kawasaki. Never had one problem with our prairie, and I replaced the stock belt in 08, it was squeaking, not slipping.

I still dog on our mule when I go back home, and I have had it submerged half way up the frame(dont tell my dad) and the belt has never slipped. The mule is a work horse, we have the diesel version. Its not very fast, but it will pull just about anything and is very reliable.

Our unit here uses rangers to run around the flight line and do some other stuff with. They have a better suspension, but thats about it. Our mule has the power steering which is super nice, and just overall feels better.


----------



## 28gage (Mar 28, 2012)

Ranger is a nice UTV but the Mule is built to take the hunter to the field.  Power stering etc is really nice and still don't like the plastic floor in the ranger.  Mules just keep running.

The ticket is to get a good box built with water tank, good storage etc.


----------



## Sam H (Mar 28, 2012)

Well guys...I went with the Ranger800...Thanks for all the suggestions/opinons...seems as though all of you and everyone I talked with was about 50/50...they are both great machines and either probably would have served me well....You could almost flip a coin...I really liked the suspension on the ranger,little stronger engine,carry capacity and 12" clearance...Thanks again everyone


----------

